# Marketing Field Archery.......



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

OK so as of today my club has 3 half field courses. these are all ready to be shot. Now i have to figure out how to bring in the average archer in our area that shots the 35yard max class in 3D and is absolutly terriffied of the 80 yard shot.

any ideas????


Marc


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't know if it will work, but you might be able to mix 3D and field together, using a mix of animal/field/hunter targets to help introduce some of the folks to field archery. 

I'm not sure if it's the 80 yarder or shooting maxed out bows 112 times


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

heheheeee. show them the threads for the fun field-shoots that are promoted on here.. !

explain the benefit of form and execution for holding on target for 112 shots..

there is a modified NFAA format that uses 3D with Field round. 2 arrows into animal, 2 into paper, 5 points max per arrow; still score a 560 round....( it's in the "book", i came across it not too long ago.. ) 

lets see if Spoon13 and 3dshooter80, NCSUarcher have anything to add... 3drs that have recently been hooked into Field....:wink:


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Tell them that it will help them with their form ! I shot my first field last weekend and I couldn't believe how important your form is on the longer shots. But is a heck of a good time. Or you could tell them that all the targets are marked yardage vs IBO unmarked. That might bring them in too. Or just mix it up a little 3D & Field for a fun shoot and have some prizes available to the top 3 finishers or a raffle at the end. Good Luck


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

A 30 target 3D shoot takes about 3 hours for some to shoot 30 shots,plus some carry folding chairs????.At that rate it would take some 10 hrs to shoot a field round.........


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

barebowstixx said:


> A 30 target 3D shoot takes about 3 hours for some to shoot 30 shots,plus some carry folding chairs????.At that rate it would take some 10 hrs to shoot a field round.........


it dont take longer than 4hrs to shoot 28 targets. whoever told ya that orally suctions out honeybuckets.

in field, you shoot 2 at a time, takes no more than 10mins total. on the fans, you can get all 4 on the line at the same time. takes less time to score one than to make sure the scores are correctly entered on the cards.


dunno why you petting zoo guys are so afraid of known distance stuff, you keep tellin us how easy it is.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

barebowstixx said:


> A 30 target 3D shoot takes about 3 hours for some to shoot 30 shots,plus some carry folding chairs????.At that rate it would take some 10 hrs to shoot a field round.........




```

```
10 hrs would yield 2 1/2 full 28 target-rounds... 280 arrows or so..

give it a whirl ... i promise you will go back for seconds !!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If you can figure out how to get the 3Der's to shoot field, you'll be doing something very few people have been able to do. I honestly think the only reason that we have some of them shoot in the pro division is the $$$$$


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

jarlicker and the crew from DCWC would be the guys to ask. another source would be the guys from pa. they all seem to get the best turnouts.

in ohio, if it's not foam, it doesnt exist..........dammit


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

keep the club shoots simple and fun... no " rules".. shoot what you bring, score don't score... do "over" or not.. mulligans extra arrows etc etc etc .. shoot from the stakes they feel comfortable with. everone can play the way they want, by practice for score or just shoot for the sake of shooting. ! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

start em off shooting the international round.

3 arrows per end
scored 10-9-8.
10 targets
distance from 20 to 65 yards on the hunter face appropriate for the distance shot. for whatever reason, the hunter face is less intimidating and more visually 'magnetic'

for all intents and purposes, it's a speed round of sorts. designed for the space limited clubs that are on public lands.


i find it rather hypocritical for the foam folx to give away money and wing em with reckless abandon for a fun shoot target that's out there around 60, 70 or even 80+yds, but the idea of 2 arrows at 80 and 2 arrows at 70 out of 112 or 1 each in 56 arrows is beyond terrifying.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

barebowstixx said:


> A 30 target 3D shoot takes about 3 hours for some to shoot 30 shots,plus some carry folding chairs????.At that rate it would take some 10 hrs to shoot a field round.........


Takes me and my crew the same amount of time....maybe an hour more at most depending on your group, but I know the only time it's taken me longer to shoot a field round vs a 3D round is when I shot a field round with 6 people in my group and we took about an hour lunch break :wink:..... to get around the course as it would to shoot a 30 on a 3D course vs 28 on a field course....let's see.....

4 hours to shoot 20-30 arrows....or 4 hours to shoot 112 arrows.....wonder which I am gonna have more fun doing and get the most out of:embara:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Takes me and my crew the same amount of time....maybe an hour more at most depending on your group, but I know the only time it's taken me longer to shoot a field round vs a 3D round is when I shot a field round with 6 people in my group and we took about an hour lunch break :wink:..... to get around the course as it would to shoot a 30 on a 3D course vs 28 on a field course....let's see.....
> 
> 4 hours to shoot 20-30 arrows....or 4 hours to shoot 112 arrows.....wonder which I am gonna have more fun doing and get the most out of:embara:


+2 You get SO MUCH more for your money on a field course.
We at Rainbow Bowmen only charge $7.00 for a field round of 112 arrows and we charge $9.00 for a 3D round of 30 arrows, figure it out.
Charlie


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

I like this concept. What would you all think about 2 arrows per field butt and score the target face 12, 10, 8 and 5? Shoot 10 field butts and then mix it with 20 3D targets..........


wadda ya think????????

Marc



rock monkey said:


> start em off shooting the international round.
> 
> 3 arrows per end
> scored 10-9-8.
> ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

McCann said:


> I like this concept. What would you all think about 2 arrows per field butt and score the target face 12, 10, 8 and 5? Shoot 10 field butts and then mix it with 20 3D targets..........
> 
> 
> wadda ya think????????
> ...


It would take all day to shoot........

You want to mix em'.....put a 3D target next to each bale....shoot two or three at each field target and one at a marked 3D next to it.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

BH 
one of the reasons i am thinking this is that it is still only the 40 arrows that these folks are used to. By deleting 4 of the field butts we would work at least 5 3D animals into the half field. And then have a few 3D's at the start and the finish. Do you really think it would take that long for a half range?

Marc


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

another thing to consider is the cost and maintenance between the 2 courses.

other than the initial time to build a field course, setting up for a shoot takes about 2 hrs and the bi-weekly mowing/monthly pruning. bales are bought and paid for and require minimal investment to maintain.

3d....open the wallet and keep diggin. time to change the course up from shoot to shoot, the cost of replacement targets for the sunrotted ones and then the cost for the replacement centers. i dont wanna know what the cost of a full set of foam is....already shiverin.

i wanna know who sold the 3d is faster/cheaper concept.........he could sell sand to the desert.


i know for this generation of archers, all they know is 3d. they need to understand that the world doesnt revolve around them. what if the field shooters invaded the 3d clubs and said we want to shoot 112 targets and take 5hrs to do it. we'd get laughed off the grounds. in reality, it aint gonna happen even shootin 40 arrows in 5hrs.

people need to stop tryin to change things to suit their way of thinkin and just accept the fact that it's a different game and play it.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

McCann said:


> BH
> one of the reasons i am thinking this is that it is still only the 40 arrows that these folks are used to. By deleting 4 of the field butts we would work at least 5 3D animals into the half field. And then have a few 3D's at the start and the finish. Do you really think it would take that long for a half range?
> 
> Marc




```

```
give it a try.. take a "poll" at the end of the day and get some feedback.. try as many different scenarios as you can, see what brings in the most turnout of nubs


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Sooooo here is what I am thinking at the moment.......

Max shot distance 65 yards
10 field butts, shooting 2 arrows at each butt.
mix in 20 3D animals
score ALL the targets 12, 10, 8, 5
so on a 3d target score center 12, then 10,8,5 as normal
butt on the field faces you would score the X and first ring as 12, the next ring as 10, the next ring as 8, the next as 5 and then the outside ring is a zero.


so we would still have the 40 arrows that everyone is familiar with and the scoring system that everyone is familiar with(and I already have the score cards at the club).

wadda ya think????

Marc


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psemadman said:


> Tell them that it will help them with their form ! I shot my first field last weekend and I couldn't believe how important your form is on the longer shots. But is a heck of a good time. Or you could tell them that all the targets are marked yardage vs IBO unmarked. That might bring them in too. Or just mix it up a little 3D & Field for a fun shoot and have some prizes available to the top 3 finishers or a raffle at the end. Good Luck


I disagree here. Don't EVER tell an archer they have bad form unless they ask. Now you can tell them it will help their 3D, just dont tell them how.

Field is all about repeatable shot execution. Even dumb ole chewies will be able to figure it out after a few targets. I introduced myself to Field archery last year at DCWC. I can say with all certainty that I still love 3D but I have equal feelings for Field. I even got another chewie friend ( NCSUarcher ) hooked on some Field. 

It won't happen overnight. It will take time. I have some other friends that say they are interested to be polite but I will bet they never shoot a Field round. All archery games are not for everybody. Not too many Field shooters shoot 3D either.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

McCann said:


> Sooooo here is what I am thinking at the moment.......
> 
> Max shot distance 65 yards
> 10 field butts, shooting 2 arrows at each butt.
> ...




```

```
if so, then i would consider a miss on the target face a 5... miss the paper than a zero...use the 3 rings as " is "... 12 10 8 5 ... same as 3d animal..

really i would use the field scoring as is and change-up the 3d side of it... 12 ring is an x and woth 5; same as the ten ring...get 'em hooked and mostly prepped for the field aspect and move away from the 3d side of scoring.... 
but what ever works and is the most responsive


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*Involvement*

I am a recent addition to the Field Shooters of America, and am proud to have finally tried this archery format cause it was a blast. There are several issues to get people to try it that never have.

Time is a big issue: If people are already really involved with 3D it is hard to find time to add more shoots, i.e. field. That was the first issue for me. Spoon13 has been trying to get me out there since he went last year, and I planned on it but never could find an opening.

Knowledge/Fear: I had no idea what field archery was I literally thought that is was just like FITA, but I was very pleasently surprised I was wrong. You need to get information and pictures of shots and targets out to the shoots so people will learn about it and want to try it. Fear of long distances was a little daunting, but we have a novelty long shot at most of our 3D clubs so I thought of it like that, and they are known distances.

What I enjoyed and will convey to anyone is in 3D you get 1 chance per target to make that perfect shot, field you get *4*. I thought that was awesome. The varity of shots (walk up, fan, etc) and the creativity of the layout of the course was unimaginable and enjoyable.
And being able to shoot a half field half hunter 28 targets 112 arrows in the same time it took me to shoot one round of 20 3D targets for 20 arrows was the best!

Just get info out there for them with pictures, amke it as fun as possible and they will be back I know I will!!!!!


Also mention it might help with their form if they think they need some help executing what they consider longer shots, and mention it may help them feel more confident shooting their longer 3D targets during around since it will be much closer than a lot of the field targets.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the single biggest factor you will have to compete against with the competitive types is that the NFAA games dont give money away to the amateurs.


i dont want to come accross as harsh or not helpful but you must understand that a lot of us field shooters are talked to as second class archers who's game gets trivialized more often than naught.

we 'field archers' dont go to a fita event and tell them they need to change or we wont play....we go and appreciate the differences in the rounds and rules. we shoot and have a good time.

our stakes get pulled up and tossed, bales pushed over because the known distance stuff is for girlymen. gets old just takin it.

the club i belong to is 3d oriented and i support them. not by the venue, but because i have a place to shoot. the president is open to expanding the club's base to all venues and that is worth being a participating member to me. i will help as much as i can to get the international round going, and possibly attract more archers.

the foam heads need to accomodate the field shooters now like the field shooters accomodated the foam heads in their beginning. flingin arrows is flingin arrows, but to say one type is better than the other is silly. in order to be a good archer and be able to have people point you out and say you're good, you need to learn and get good at all disciplines. not win all the time, but make the winners work for it.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

*Try TV*

I've been thinking about how to get archery better known on the whole. Just yesterday met a woman from our town of 8000 inhabitants, who had no idea we had an archery club here. And that's even though the local paper covers our tournaments in the sports section!

Two years ago, we went as spectators to the FITA outdoor World Championship in Leipzig. There, I saw camera teams filming everything, but there was only a 20 min. recap of the finals on a local channel! 

FITA does have their own internet TV site where you can watch world cup matches in full length. How about something similar for field archery? 

And as to your local range, see if anybody in your club could film and cut an action filled spot, that you could provide to your local TV station, asking them if they would like to do a "local interest" story during the sportscasting on the news. Take some pics and write a story to send in to the local paper. They just might be happy to publish it in the local section.


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

It is interesting reading peoples thoughts on this. South Paaw and I were discussing how to get our club and area shooters more interested in shooting field on our drive back to Fl from the DCWC shoot. Many of the ideas were some of the same items we discussed. I think there are 2 key factors: archers need to see there is something in it for them (becoming a better shooter, help with tuning, trying other equipment, etc.) and having a great time. At DCWC there was a lot of discussion about different equipment (borrowing B-stingers, offsets, etc to see how it affected shooting), helping out with equipment (jarlicker offered to check and set the 3rd axis on my scope) and good socializing during and after shooting. The best advertising is to get a core of people like the folks who shot the DCWC and let them talk it up. Their energy got me pumped and wanting to shoot.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Another point I want to throw into the mix is this:

For whatever reason, the average 3D shooter "thinks" that Field "spot shooters" are better shooters than they are.

I argued with a guy at the ASA Classic 2 years ago, that said he was going to switch to one of the all unknown classes because he didn't want to shoot against "spot shooters". I said "Why not?? Are you saying that all things being the same that a spot shooter can break a shot better than a 3D shooter??" His response was "YES". I told him he deserved to lose if that's what he thought cause ain't NO "spot shooter" gonna break a better shot than me on a 3D course.

And the sad thing is, I hear it ALL the time.

Now the truth is that there are a lot of people that can break better shots than me, but if the 3D community THINKS that "spot shooters" are better archers, it is going to be a very difficult obstacle to overcome.

Look at it this way. If the 3D guys have a hard time hitting the 10 ring inside 40 yards (most of them do but don't want to admit it), the simple idea of hitting the 5 ring at 65 yards becomes a fairly daunting task.

I really don't know the answer to getting more 3D shooters out. My suggestion is to find a weak one and cull him from the herd. Expose one to Field and let an "insider" go back and tell everybody else how much fun it is. 

That's what I did.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never shot a 3D round, but have heard some of the "excuses" used by chewies, primarily "I mis-judged the yardage". 

So you might take that excuse and turn it into a "challenge". When you hear that excuse, invite the archer to the Field range where it's all marked yardage. But keep this in mind - as Field shooters, we seem to be a bit more laid back than some of the other archery disciplines. 

In fact yesterday, Jarlicker, 3DShooter80, & myself were shooting with a complete newbie at DCWC. The newbie was a friend of 3DShooter80. Now just because that while we're shooting the 25 yarder, 3DShooter80 gets a call from the wife that the baby is sick, is not a reason to not mess with him. We go ahead and shoot our arrows and when we go to pull them, Jarlicker pulls 3DShooter's 2 arrows he's shot already out of the 5 ring and puts them in the 4 ring. I thought the newbie was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Another point I want to throw into the mix is this:
> 
> For whatever reason, the average 3D shooter "thinks" that Field "spot shooters" are better shooters than they are.
> 
> ...



What I don't understand about the above comments (and I've heard similar stuff myself) is why they don't consider taking up field...to become better themselves? Why the rush to accept mediocrity?

Dave


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave T said:


> What I don't understand about the above comments (and I've heard similar stuff myself) is why they don't consider taking up field...to become better themselves? Why the rush to accept mediocrity?
> 
> Dave


Now that is THE question. 

I think it has more to do with human nature than archery. Most people find a comfort zone and all that is within is good and outside is bad. Instead of looking at Field as an opportunity to become a better archer, I guess they feel it is only a way to discover their own short-comings and deficiencies. And nobody like to be embarrassed or made to feel inferior even if it themselves doing the judging. It is far easier to stick their head in the sand and wait for it to all go away. 

I guess.:dontknow:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Now another fundamental difference between 3D and Field is the scoring.

In 3D you always have the opportunity to regain lost points. If you shoot an 8 on this one you can shoot a 12 on the next and still be even, no harm done.

In Field, you can only lose points. Once they are gone, they are gone, no getting them back.

This may have some to do with the mind set of 3D shooters as well.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Now another fundamental difference between 3D and Field is the scoring.
> 
> In 3D you always have the opportunity to regain lost points. If you shoot an 8 on this one you can shoot a 12 on the next and still be even, no harm done.
> 
> ...




```

```
heheheheee, being a pin shootyer, i rely on the 70 and 80 for any "make-up points ".... doesn't happen much, but if it does....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

EVERY archer has the same opportunities to drop points. you make up your points when they drop theirs.

the one thing the foamheads have over field archers is the 'one shot to make it count' mentality. they shoot each arrow like it's the winning shot. field archers get into a rut and think 'its just one arrow.....'. that is our competitive downfall.

field, we do know that we have to make 4 excellent form shots per target. doing it.....whole other story. getting the foamhead to shoot four on 1 target, different issue again. explain to them that the x-ring is the same relative size of the high value ring on the foam. instead of losing 1, 3, 5 or 6 points per arrow, they can lose 1 or 2 (provided it hits the scoring areas) the idea of 'losing less points' per target may appeal to them.

just lookin at the pics from the DCWC 'ganza, you can see that even the one arrow animal targets arent easy. trust me....i've blown many an animal round


for those that belong to clubs as well organized as DCWC, appreciate and enjoy them. do not be cheap in supporting them. it is truly rare to have a club who puts on such great events just to see the enjoyment on the archer's faces.

a long time ago in ohio, there were a few clubs in my area just like DCWC.....not any more. they were either taken over by foam, or died and the lands consumed by sprawl. i encourage the members of the clubs that do have field courses to be active just one day of the year. mow the lawn, help in the kitchen, remeasure the stakes from time to time. it doesnt take much and if more than one helps, it makes a place like DCWC all the more likely. take pride in your club because each shoot is like a job interview. the more you make it a place to enjoy going to, the more the people want to come and enjoy your hospitality




Spoon13 said:


> Now another fundamental difference between 3D and Field is the scoring.
> 
> In 3D you always have the opportunity to regain lost points. If you shoot an 8 on this one you can shoot a 12 on the next and still be even, no harm done.
> 
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> EVERY archer has the same opportunities to drop points. you make up your points when they drop theirs.
> 
> the one thing the foamheads have over field archers is the 'one shot to make it count' mentality. they shoot each arrow like it's the winning shot. field archers get into a rut and think 'its just one arrow.....'. that is our competitive downfall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kinds words regarding DCWC. In addition to having some very active archers, this club also has a big + in regards to its longevity. There's also trap, skeet, and clay pigeon ranges, along with a pistol range and a nice fishing/camping/picnicing lake. Many years ago when the Research Triangle Park was built, IBM want the land where DCWC was then located so they bought the club more land AND paid all the expenses in the move. Now the RTP has grown around DCWC and there's even a company now that wants the land due to its underlying rock formations, BUT it ain't going to happen again. There are some very influential county & state members that don't want to move again and land in that area is just not as available as it used to be.

And what you said about maintenance of the range is also very important. Heck, I even went to some of the DCWC "work days" before I was a member - just because I enjoyed the place so much.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I can speak directly to this, because my first experience with archery was 3D.

And I have to say that I was absoultely horrible at it. 

I figured that the 3D guys would have to be way better archers because of the unknown distance, and because you can't always clearly see the scoring rings on a foam target (as they sometimes are the same color and often all scuffed up from arrow hits).

So I figured that Field was the game that got you trained on how to accurately shoot a spot, then the natural transition was to 3D to use your basic skills learned in Field PLUS the new unknown yardage variable.

THEN- all this training and practice would allow you to compete at any level in any game. You could even hunt at this point because hunting would put into use all the skills you learned and honed in these archery games. 

**SIDE NOTE** I don't believe that people should hunt with a bow if they aren't proficient in BOTH games.

As far as getting people to switch between the two- all you can do is explain the game to them. If they are interested in increasing their skill level at either game, then they will gravitate on their own- no money or special incentives needed. Many of us did it like this . . .on our own. 
Each of us should strive to be positive ambassadors of our games and do the best we can to promote all forms of archery and let people choose for themselves.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*New Class !*

Hi McCann, 
What we did years back was on Field shoots we made a new Bowhunter class for the 3-D'er 50 yard Max, They shot the same as a Youth Field Shooter, (If a Youth can shoot 50 yards I know you 3-d'ers can) my spill, that way you did not need different yardages markers, the Youth stakes are all ready there!
If you can get them to open there eyes and see how much Field Archery can and will make them a better 3-d shooter, they will feel the need to shoot the full Field Range soon!


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll give you a perspective from a mediocre barebow recurve shooter (that would be me).

I thoroughly enjoy field, but the first thing I look for or ask about in a field range is what sort of backstops does it have, especially on the longer distances. I enjoy watching the flight of my relatively slow arrow on the longer distances - I just don't want it to be the last time I see that arrow. For the longer distances on my club's range, we have either a backstop on top of the butt or else a nice high berm in back of it.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

nothing wrong with being honest about form.

if you would have told me even 2 years ago..................id be shooting at spots 60 yards and up...............id would have said youre crazy.

i quickly realized that perfecting form would be a great benefit.

still being a primarily 3d shooter...........i do make a lot of yardage judging errors since moving to open class. im not scared of long shots...........i just am depth perception deprived sometimes it seems.

when i make a yardage judging error..................i havent shot it in the ass. its either directly above or below where i was aiming. translated into 3D speak...........this means a 8, 5, or even worse. 

im also blessed with a short dl and my sight tape looks like a "yard stick". thats no joke man.

how to bring some over???
(blasted alternative2tv)

advertizing with local flyers.............list some on 3dshoots (i know blashphemy)...................or someone needs to start up an independent website with this info that is reliable. huh? a field archery website not affiliated with the 'organizations'. 

looks like to me...................field archers are unhappy with similar things. organizations, their rules, and how they are ran. similar stories............different venues.

also....................location location location.

camoham


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

McCann said:


> BH
> one of the reasons i am thinking this is that it is still only the 40 arrows that these folks are used to. By deleting 4 of the field butts we would work at least 5 3D animals into the half field. And then have a few 3D's at the start and the finish. Do you really think it would take that long for a half range?
> 
> Marc


Honestly....don't baby them. If you want someone to get a feel for field. Then shoot a field round. Not a modified round......

Would you only shoot a half 5 spot round because guys are used to only shooting 20-30 arrows in 3D?:embara:

You wouldn't introduce people to golf by only having them tee off.....

Those guys are used to shooting more then 20-30 arrows.....I have been shooting for a good amount of time now and I have yet to see anyone only shoot 20 arrows at the range and leave.

Do I think it will take that long if you shoot a modified round? YES.....it is still going to take the same amount of time to shoot the 3D side which is the same amount of time it takes to shoot a field round anyway.

Don't baby these people.....either they want to play the game or they don't....throw them in the deep end.:wink:


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Honestly....don't baby them. If you want someone to get a feel for field. Then shoot a field round. Not a modified round......
> 
> Would you only shoot a half 5 spot round because guys are used to only shooting 20-30 arrows in 3D?:embara:
> 
> ...


I don't think any archer should show disrespect to another, just because you don't like his discipline! Yes, shooting out to 80 yards is harder than out to 30 yards. But judging an unknown yardage in difficult terrain can be hard for a field archer, too. 

Just 2 weeks ago I went to a 3-D shoot with shots out to 50 meters (checked the distance when we went up to get our arrows). Two of the most difficult shots were a group of hogs in the woods, shot from a stake in a clearing, with extra points for hitting the rear boar, who was at least 45 yards away, but looked a lot closer. The other one was a badger, that appeared to be standing on a ridge, but was actually accross a ravine behind the ridge. If you can't judge yardage, you're out of the game!

Out of 560 possible points, some bare bow guys (no sights) shot over 500! It's great that you love field archery. I think it's great, too. But shoot a FITA field range, and 12 of 24 targets are unknown yardage. 

The thread was about how to attract 3-D guys to field archery, not about how whimpy 3-D archers are!

P.S. this ain't just directed at Brown Hornet!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i never said they were wimpy, but they are intimidated by the strangest things.

if you ask a question about the IBO, some ASA pimp gets on and talks about how much better the ASA is. doesnt matter if they are 2 different orgs with 2 different operating philosophies. it usually is the money issue and that is not the message that should be given to new archers and the under 18 amateurs.


field is field......fita is fita. most field archers can switch back and forth on the formats pretty easily. we dont try to strong arm rules changes to 'accommodate' others that have never tried it.

3d trying the target game (since most will say 3d is hunting practice or simulates hunting situations) will try to get concessions on distances mainly. why? i dont know. they believe their bows cant shoot more than 50yds....and the native americans couldnt with their bows and 1000+grn arrows? yeah, i believe that one.

to be told to my face that my round is too easy, and that marked distance is NOT a challenge is a slap in the face to any one that has tried field and enjoyed it. i think that is an excuse used to say they dont want to know how good they arent. there are no built in excuses in the target games.

i shoot a couple of rounds of 3d a year. is it a challenge? sure it is, but it is not my cup of tea. i dont ask for the distance, i dont seek any tips or help. i go and shoot it just like anyone else does. my handicap is that i dont use binos. why? i have 10x binos and really dont want to invest in another set 'just for' 3d.

the more you shoot a field round, the more you begin to associate the target sizes with distance. the more experienced guys will be able to associate ring diameters with distance. the x-ring on a field/hunter face is roughly the size of the high value ring on the inflatable sheep.

time is another excuse given.....pooh. you walk up, look at the stake, set your sight, glass the target and shoot. 2x2, 4 arrows per shooter. one target takes less than 10mins. are there some tricks to learn? yeah, but you cant book learn em. you have to get out and experience learn em. on a up/downhill shot, how much to cut? if the target is on the slope, where is everyone hitting? still takes less time than the petting zoo.


part of our perceived 'tudes is that the field shooters have been the whipping boys for far too long. there is nothing 'wrong' with our game other than the vast majority has no idea what it is or how to play it. yes we will give assistance but we will not dumb it down any more than it has been.

reality facts about bows and archery......

*bows CAN shoot more than 50yds
*speed is NOT as big of an issue in field but FOC is
*even tho the distance is marked, there is still a margin of error of +/- 1yd
*FITA dress code is not painfull, but it is common sense.
*there are no differences in field/fita and 3d equipment. we buy the same stuff as you do, we just set it up differently. there is no magic formula, it's all about what the archer prefers


if you want a fast round, shoot the international round
10 targets, scored 10-9-8, max score 300 for a half (10 targets)
distances from 20-65yds. most are layed out in progressive distances.





Flint Hills Tex said:


> I don't think any archer should show disrespect to another, just because you don't like his discipline! Yes, shooting out to 80 yards is harder than out to 30 yards. But judging an unknown yardage in difficult terrain can be hard for a field archer, too.
> 
> Just 2 weeks ago I went to a 3-D shoot with shots out to 50 meters (checked the distance when we went up to get our arrows). Two of the most difficult shots were a group of hogs in the woods, shot from a stake in a clearing, with extra points for hitting the rear boar, who was at least 45 yards away, but looked a lot closer. The other one was a badger, that appeared to be standing on a ridge, but was actually accross a ravine behind the ridge. If you can't judge yardage, you're out of the game!
> 
> ...


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Just a thought, you might want to think about starting with one half first and incrementally build the other two as interest warrants. You'll only have 1/3rd the time, money, and effort invested should the interest not be there to support 42 targets.



McCann said:


> OK so as of today my club has 3 half field courses. these are all ready to be shot. Now i have to figure out how to bring in the average archer in our area that shots the 35yard max class in 3D and is absolutly terriffied of the 80 yard shot.
> 
> any ideas????
> 
> ...


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

we do traditionally shoot a half field round. as far as the cost we really only have the routine maintenance(mowing and such) as our field ranges have been around for a long time. the other cost we incur is the target faces themselves and the every other or third year apinting of the yardage markers.

Marc



ultratec00 said:


> Just a thought, you might want to think about starting with one half first and incrementally build the other two as interest warrants. You'll only have 1/3rd the time, money, and effort invested should the interest not be there to support 42 targets.


----------

